# Please, Please ... Prayers For Snowball



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sitting here ready to cry. Felix just left with Snowball to see Krisi, our vet. It's been almost two days since Snowball has eaten anything. He is in pain now ... because he has been making little whimpering sounds and sighs. Also, right before leaving, he let out a big belch. I am especially worried because he will not drink any water. He actually growled at us and pretended like he would bite us (he didn't bite) when we tried to give him some Pepcid yesterday ... and, then he spit most of it out when we resorted to a syringe) 

Snowball has been trying all through the night to make a BM. I can't count the times that he went over to his pad through the night ... and went in circles, to no avail. He did have tiny poopies and a little bit of mucous this morning.

Anyway, Dr. Erwin (Krisi) asked to bring him in right away. She plans to do an X-ray. We were in touch with Krisi yesterday, but, things just seem to have gotten worse today.

I feel so bad, because I could not make the trip with him. Another story. In the mean time ... please, please say prayers and think positive thoughts for my precious little guy. 

I didn't want to say anything to my hubby ... but, he is always snacking on something (hubby) ... and, I am so afraid when Snowball was with him, that Snowball might have, God forbid, gotten something into his mouth that could be causing an obstruction or serious tummy upset. (I'm thinking pop-corn kernals) Please don't take this as my being critical of my husband ... I realize it could be something else, or even something Snowball picked up when with me ... although I keep an eye on him like a hawk.

Please forgive my rambling ... I am just so upset and very worried. I really couldn't handle if something happened to Snowball. I am so in love with this little guy.

Marie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Saying prayers for Snowball. I hope everything turns out allright and he recovers from whatever is ailing him soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I understand your worry and we will certainly keep Snowball and you in our thoughts and prayers. Try not to worry until your hear news from the vet. Sending lots of warm thoughts your way. Hugs......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marie poor little Snowball! Yes of course prayers are being said for him as well as for his mommy and daddy. And Dr. Krisi that she'll be able to accurately diagnose what's going on and get him immediate help and relief. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything. And you do not sound critical of anyone at all. You sound like a very worried mommy trying to think of anything to help figure out how to help your precious little boy. :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:grouphug: Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Snowball. I'm sure
the vet will take good care of him. Your little one
is in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Saying prayers for little baby! Just remember that God created him and gave him to you! He can take care of him. I hope they can diagnose his stool stress-- how painful for him!
hugs to you---try to think positive until you know anything.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Snowball. I hope he feels better, soon. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Saying prayers for little Snowball and his worried mommy.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope that Snowball has an easy ailment to fix, and that he is soon home with you where he belongs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you have promised that you would be with us, Matthew 18 :20 " where two or three are gathered in My name, there am I with them", Lord be with Snowball, you know exactually what is wrong, touch his body, bring your calmness to his little spirit. Be with Felix, give him a clear mind, and keep him safe as he is driving. Lord thank you for being beside Marie this very moment, calm her Lord, give her your peace that passes all understanding. Help her to rest in your precious arms. Give the vet your wisdom and tenderness as she cares for little Snowball. I pray this is nothing serious, and Snowball will be back to his little self in his mommy's arms this day. I KNOW you hear our prayers, I thank you for the healing that is taking place this moment. In Jesus name I pray. Amen



Oh Marie, I feel your fear, I just want to cry. I wish I could be there to wrap my arms around you and to pray with you, I want you to know I am with you in Spirit. Please call me later when you find out what is going on. I love you


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am keeping Snowball and yourself in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts! *hugs*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

(((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))

Big prayers for the little guy just left Oklahoma headed for heaven. 
Poor baby 
I don't think anyone thought you were being critical hun, it's human nature to try to imagine every possible scenario to try to figure it out. I don't think even HE would think that.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am praying, Marie. Keep us posted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marie, something similar recenty happend with my Lola. She was also trying to poop and circling and very uncomfortable. I took her straight to the vet too. She did stay a couple of days on IV's etc. It was just gastritis. Very uncomfortable for the dog. They had her on only IV for a day and then introduced bland food slowly. She is completely recovered. Hoping for the same for sweet Snowball!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Prayers for Snowball.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope it's nothing serious, and Snowball feels good soon.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Snowball is in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*praying for Snowball*

oh no Marie. i'm so sorry to hear that Snowball is not feeling well!! i am glad he's with your vet and hope he can recover very soon.
does Snowball spend much time outside, could he have gotten into something?

sending hugs and prayers to you and Snowball. please keep us posted.rayer:rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope that Snowball will be OK!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Snowball...I hope everything is ok with him. I will keep both you and him in my prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Marie. Sending a mass amount of prayers for Snowball. Gosh I hope it is nothing serious. Please please please update when you can. We are all here routing for Snowball and sending Mommy strength to you. Hang in there Marie. xoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't someone else a while back post about their fluff getting sick from popcorn?
Keeping sweet Snowball in my thoughts!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I am keeping you and Snowball in my prayers. You don't worry yourself as much as possible, Snowball will be okay. All the prayers and love you both of you.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers being said right now!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Marie, something similar recenty happend with my Lola. She was also trying to poop and circling and very uncomfortable. I took her straight to the vet too. She did stay a couple of days on IV's etc. It was just gastritis. Very uncomfortable for the dog. They had her on only IV for a day and then introduced bland food slowly. She is completely recovered. Hoping for the same for sweet Snowball!


Oh, Marie, hon. I'm so sorry this is happening with Snowball. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you for him and hoping that the vet will easily figure out what's going on. I was thinking the same thing that Pam wrote between the belch and not being able to poop. He might be dehydrated with this weather we've been having and not drinking enough and things might be backing up. Very uncomfortable. Please try to stay calm since your being stressed won't help either of you. And about your DH and his snacks. I'm constantly worried that my DS will drop things that are dangerous for Tyler. And I let him know it all the time in no uncertain terms...usually in my persuasive tone, if you know what I mean.:w00t: You were just so nice in the way you put it.  Keep us posted and we hope to hear some good news. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how frightening.... saying lots of prayers and thinking positive thoughts. Please update us as soon as you know anything... xoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for your prayers and thoughts! I will write more when I can go downstairs and use my laptop. I am on our bed right now with Snowball ... And, using my iPad to type. 

I did call Paula. Thank you so much for your beautiful prayer, Paula. 

Snowball has gastritis ... and will be medications the next few weeks. More details a little later. The good news is that there is no obstruction or twisted intestines! Thank you, God! 

Pam, I will respond to your post tonight, too. : )

Thank all of you, again ... It is a comfort to know so many wonderful friends here care.

Love and Hugs ...

Marie and Snowball


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Snowball is alright. You just
stay there and snuggle that little fluff.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am thrilled to hear that Snowball will be OK!!! 

(And isn't it fab to take the iPad to bed and keep up with SM, etc.! Looooove it!]


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you God---you get blamed for so much that isn't your fault that we need to consciously thank you when you intervene---esp. for our little pups. So a big group hug to you God!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
Marie---get a good sleep tonight and know that we are here to keep watch.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you God---you get blamed for so much that isn't your fault that we need to consciously thank you when you intervene---esp. for our little pups. So a big group hug to you God!:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:
> Marie---get a good sleep tonight and know that we are here to keep watch.


 

:goodpost: soooo true *THANK YOU LORD*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw this about little snowball and read thru and was THRILLED to find your baby is home and it wasn't a serious as feared! Give thay little guy a big hug from the twirps and me and will be praying he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I am only just seeing this now. Poor Snowball and you. I totally understand how worried you must have been :grouphug: I hope Snowball feels much better soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how wonderful that Snowball will be ok!!:wub: thank God!!
Marie, have a nice snuggly time with your baby!!:grouphug:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank God Marie...Poor baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update. So glad he is going to be okay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now, what a scare! I'm so glad Snowball is going to be OK.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie, I'm so relieved. You just made my evening I'm thrilled that Snowball's home with you and hope he'll feel better soon. Hey, I've had days when I feel like he does. :w00t: Please get a good nights sleep and take care of yourself too. SM "doctors" orders!:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad he's ok now. Poor little fluff.Give him a kissie on the nose from all of us!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and am so happy to hear that Snowball is going to be ok. Big hugs to Snowball and you Marie.:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Marie, I am just now seeing this and I was scanning page after page to see how little Snowball was doing........Thank goodness he is better and back with you!!! Can't they just scare us senseless......Give him lots of loving tonight!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie - just saw your post and began to cry for you and for Snowball and the pain he must be in. Thank goodness I found your update and that there isn't an obstruction.

Sending lots and lots of prayers that Snowball is feeling much better very soon. Just stay on the bed with him and cuddle him. That's what's important right now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so glad it's nothing too serious! Will you guys in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gosh, I really want to hug all of you ... I really do. I can't thank you enough for caring and being so loving. :tender:

Here is a more in-depth update about Snowball ...

Krisi (Dr. Erwin) ... bless her heart, called me immediately after Snowball's x-ray. I could tell by her cheerful voice that Snowball was going to be okay. She asked me how I was and I told her worried. She was able to ease my worries. She said that Snowball does not have an obstruction or twisted intestines ... so, that alone, was a huge relief.

After his X-ray, Snowball was given an injection of Cerenia (for nausea) and an injection (Fluids SQ) so that he stays hydrated.

Thank God, shortly after he came back home he drank a lot of water in one lap! Or so it seemed a lot ... since he hadn't been drinking water. 

When he came home, he ran upstairs from the family room and went for one of his favorite tuggies ... before I got my kissie and picked him up! :HistericalSmiley: He always does that when coming home ... he celebrates running back and forth with his tuggie toy and squeeking it! It was sooooo good to see him so happy! :chili:

Snowball diagnosis is gastritis, and possibly H pylori and an ulcer. :mellow:So, I am going to work overtime figuring out what we can possibly do to prevent this from happening like this. He has been on a home cooked diet for ages. Suzan, I will probably be in touch with you for more food tips. 

I know stress can be a culprit, too. 

Anyway, Snowball will be on Metoclopramide (a pro-motility) every 12 hours for the next 1-2 weeks. Given 30 minutes prior to meals.

He will also be taking Metronidazole (antibiotic) 3 times a day ... every eight hours.

In addition, tomorrow he will be taking Amoxidrops (another antibiotic) every 8 hours for three weeks.

And, Pepcid twice daily.

So, with all of that, I am keeping a special calendar. 

Tonight he was only allowed a little plain boiled chicken. Boy, was that hard for me. I knew he was suddenly hungry, but, he always has at least veggies mixed in with the chicken. He just sat there for the longest time and looked at me. Gosh, it melted my heart. I talked to him and told him that we needed to get his tummy feeling better. Finally he went over to his little bowl and ate 1/4 cup of plain boiled chicken breast. :chili::chili:

After that, he was one little happy fellow. It really helped lift up his energy. Although his tummy was still making growling noises after he ate ... I guess that will take time to settle down. But, tonight he does seems a lot happier and more comfortable. :chili:

I just hope he can tolerate all this medications together. I think Krisi thinks he might have H pylori or even an ulcer. I will talk to her more about that tomorrow. 

In the meantime, I will celebrate big time when he has a big normal BM! But, I am so grateful that he should be okay tonight. He ate. He drank. (water ... LOL) And, now he is resting. Thank you, again, wonderful and sweet friends. You are my SM family. I thank you, God, and Snowball's Angels.

Love and Hugs for all of you!!! :tender::smootch:

Marie


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh thank heavens Snowball's condition was not more serious! You must have been so worried. What a wonderful community we have to pray and send good thoughts for each other!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just read this n got soo scared , i m soo happy ur baby is with u and it wasnt anything real serious .. poor baby !! gastritis is soo uncomfortable , hopefully soon his tummy will b ok.. will continuing praying for his recovery , and thank u jesus for keeping him safe for his mommy .


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just seeing this. I am SO happy to hear Snowball is feeling better and it wasn't something more serious. I'll continue to keep him in my prayers for a full and speedy recovery from this. 

Hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Marie, I just got on the computer and when I read this I felt a complete panic. I'm so glad you had an update that Snowball was home and what's going on. I was pretty close to tears! We can't have anything wrong with that boy. I can imagine how stressed you were and I'm glad he ate for you and you feel better. I'm so thankful this isn't anything serious!
Give him a hug for us and please keep us updated. I'll say a prayer for that little guy and his wonderful mom. 
:grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update  I can just picture you sitting him down and explaining to him the food problem  what a lovely vision of a sweetheart Mummy.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so relived to hear that Snowball is going to be okay!! I was really worried. xoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- thanks for the more in-depth update. It sounds like he's doing so much better, but all the meds might be tough on his system. 

And, of course, all of Snowball's SM Awnties are very worried about him. He's so cute and one of our family.

Prayers still being sent that he has a full recovery very quickly.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Snowball & poor you. I was scared when I read your first post. I'm glad he's doing better now. I hope the meds get your little guy all well real soon. It's so frightening when they are sick. I'll be praying that he has a speedy recovery. Hugs to you little Snowball.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im glad to read your little guy seems to be feeling better, what a relief!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sending up prayers for Snowball...We are with you...Please keep us posted.

Jayne


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

o marie, i'm just now seeing this and am so relieved that snowball is home and in your loving care. :wub: :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marie, I am so relieved to hear that Snowball is OK! I just had a feeling about that gastritis! Those symptoms seemed so familiar to me! Whew!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

SO relieved to hear he's ok!! **THANK YOU GOD!!** 
I love that he runs with his toy to celebrate being home!! That's so cute!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so mixed up right now ... as to when Felix and I and Snowball are going to bed and getting up! I am going back to bed for a while, because we got up very early to give Snowball his round of meds. (some of them every eight hours) Thank heaven that Felix and I are retired. 

We are feeding Snowball the plain cooked chicken breast at least a few times a day for now. Poor guy ... I had to explain to him that we can't give him his favorite treats for a few days. But, bless his heart ... he ate his plain chicken last night and early this morning!! Thank you, God!

Just thought I'd give a little update on how Snowball is doing this morning. He not only ate his plain boiled chicken this morning, but even wanted to play a little bit! Now he is sleeping with Felix.

Poor baby ... when he was weighed at the doctor yesterday ... he had lost 1/2 pound. Never has that happened. So, I'm grateful he is eating now.

I am worried about all the meds he is on. I don't know if his little tummy can handle all of this for three weeks. However, Krisi will keep a close eye on him for that. 

Excuse me if I am repeating anything. I need some sleep. LOL

I can't thank you wonderful women ... Snowball's Aunties ... enough for caring and checking in to see how Snowball has been doing. It means the world to me ... and, has been such a comfort. Love and hugs to all of you. :tender:

Marie ... who is half asleep.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Snowball's getting back to being his old, cute self. Probably relieved to be hydrated and have meds. Don't worry about the meds unless you see something. You may just stress for nothing so try to relax. 
Nightie, night!! :hugging:Snuggle up with hubby and Snowball and get some rest. Indeed a relief you didn't have to get up for work. :w00t:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I'm glad to see your update and hope things continue to improve. I'm sure with you, DH and your vet Snowball will be fine. He has a great team of caretakers! 
Get some rest and keep us updated. 
Hugs to you and Snowball!
:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news that Snowball is on the mend!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad to see the positive updates on sweet Snowball. It sounds like you have a great relationship with your vet. That's fantastic and you really appreciate it when you are going through something like this. She'll make sure Snowball's tummy is doing ok on all those meds. :thumbsup:

Hope you all get some rest today with tons of snuggles and kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

go to bed Marie:heart: sweet dreams:wub: Snowball your going to be ok, your awnties are praying for you littleman


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for little Snowball, Marie! 
Hope he's recovering very soon! We keep you in our thoughts and prayers! rayer:

Please keep us updated, Marie!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I just saw this post and am glad that I got to go straight to the happy ending. Sounds like Snowball will be as good as new in no time. Now we all know the symptons of gastritus and will have a clue if this happens to our babies.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh thank goodness! I have been so busy all day and meant to look for an update. I'm glad to see a positive one! Sweet Snowball Pie....continue to feel better. And get some rest Marie xoxo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hugs to you and Snowball. He has the best mommy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just checking in with the latest update. Thank you for checking in and asking about my Snowball. Again, it means so much. 

(((((((( And, thank you for all the new best wishes that I just read ))))))) 

Snowball didn't eat his chicken for lunch ... but, I guess that is okay since he ate 1/4 cup this morning at seven o'clock. Will try to see if he will eat more chicken around six-o'clock. 

Felix ended up giving Snowball his Cerenia with a tiny piece of cheese ... which Snowball then consumed. I called the vet's office to see if it was okay to do that ... which it is. 

Other than that ... Snowball is over at the living room window barking at some people who walked by ... so, he's a lot perkier than he was before!

Hugs for all of you! And, I hope you have a wonderful day! :tender:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, so glad little Snowball is getting back to normal!!:thumbsup:
thanks for the update. sending hugs!!:wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor Snowball! I'm so glad he's going to be OK :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread now. Reading through all the posts, I went from being very worried, to very relieved. I'm happy that Snowball is doing better. Give that handsome guy a snuggle from me and Haiku.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

just now seeing this thread...glad to read that your baby is feeling better...hugs to little Snowball...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just another short update on Snowball ...

We are going on day four ... Actually four full days ... And, no BM. I am waiting for Dr. Krisi to check with us today. So, again, I am concerned. Snowball seemed more restless than usual this morning. I'm afraid the new and additional antibiotic started last night might be too much. But, of course, I could be wrong ... So, I will see what Krisi says.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow 4 days is a lot not to make a poop..it must be a combo of Meds plus Chicken and Rice thats making him so constipated.I also have to give Baci the same for the next 5 days..I did give him some Cheerios this morning he still has not gone either.
Feel better Snowball and make a big poopie for Mommie...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear! I hope he gets properly sorted soon.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I really hope Snowball gets better soon!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

4 days?! Oh gosh..you must be besides yourself with worry Marie. How's his appetite?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope he goes soon , poor babies have such small lil tummys , he must be uncomfy ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little guy. Hope he gets some relief soon & goes potty for you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet Marie, I'm just reading this now. Prayers are going non-stop. Do you think the antibiotics would make Snowball constipated? 

I won't call you now for fear you might be resting with your baby. Please know my heart and prayers are with you. I love you all.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I've kept Snowball in my prayers ever since you told me he was sick. I so hope he has done a poopie for you. Tummy upsets and pains are awful for us Mommy's to deal with. They don't understand why they feel the way they do and look at us with those big black eyes and we feel so helpless. Sending you a really big hug and a kiss for Snowball's nose. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- thanks for the update. I was hoping that Snowball was getting better. No BM in 4 days would worry me sick. Please let us know what Dr. Krisi says. Hopefully it's the antibiotics.

Sending more prayers for little Snowball and big hugs for you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dearest Marie, I am praying like crazy. Bless your heart I know you've been worried sick. 

Know we love you,

Deb, Jops, Franks, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Sugar, and Rex


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Wow 4 days is a lot not to make a poop..it must be a combo of Meds plus Chicken and Rice thats making him so constipated.I also have to give Baci the same for the next 5 days..I did give him some Cheerios this morning he still has not gone either.
> Feel better Snowball and make a big poopie for Mommie...


I'm not sure what is causing the constipation. It's not real hot out today ... so, Dr. Krisi suggested for my hubby to take Snowball out for a short walk. He did ... but, still no BM to celebrate. 

I, too, tried enticing Snowball with a few Cherrios ... but, he was not interested in them. He can be the fussiest little guy when it comes to food ... even treats. Out of the many healthy treats ... he only has two favorites.

Well, Kathy, I guess we have to put a tad of humor in this situation with Snowball and Baci and their lack of BM's so far. Who will be first little guy to go ... so that we can celebrate?! :biggrin:

Seriously, how is Baci feeling today? Better I hope. Please give Baci some gentle hugs from Auntie Marie. :tender:



silverhaven said:


> Oh dear! I hope he gets properly sorted soon.


Thank you so much, Maureen. :tender:



amby said:


> I really hope Snowball gets better soon!



Thank you, Orla! :tender:



mom2bijou said:


> 4 days?! Oh gosh..you must be besides yourself with worry Marie. How's his appetite?


His appetite is pretty good ... especially considering that, except for a tiny bit of cheese with his Pepcid and Cerenia (he can only have Cerenia for two more days) his diet is bland. He is eating something three times a day because he is supposed to have some food with the Amoxi-drops. 

Thank you for asking, Sue. :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - Poor little Snowball. You're sure he didn't make a little deposit in some hiding place? :w00t: I guess you'd smell it but just a thought. So what's the equivalent to prunes for our little ones? Is it pumpkin or does that do the opposite? I think i've heard both. Still have little Snowball Pie in my prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Poor baby Snowball he must be so uncomfortable ..Baci has not gone poopie sense Yesterday morning im going to take him out soon.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Gosh, I really want to hug all of you ... I really do. I can't thank you enough for caring and being so loving. :tender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marie, Toto has some bowel problems that require him to take Metronidazole when he has flare ups. I don't know about the side effects from the other medications but the Metronidazole stops him up too for a few days. 3x a day seems quite high but I don't know the dosage you are giving to him.

Hugs, Deb


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has been constipated for about 3 days a couple of times in her life. Of course, I panicked. But I was told to leave her alone and she will eventually go. She did, and all was well after that.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Marie,

So glad Snowball is feeling better, Max also has gastritis since he was only 4 months old. So I have been dealing with it for 5 months now so you can PM me and help with any questions you may have. Don't worry he will be fine in no time plus the antibiotic they gave you really worked on Max. Hugs from Lynda and Maximillian


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I have family here so I can only check when there doing something else, I will continue my prayers for precious Snowball and you. Hugs, get some rest


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Snowball Baci just made his poopie its your turn .We went for a ittle faster than usual walk around 2 city blocks instead of 1 and finally ..
Marie hopefully your little one will also go soon.Kathy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i hope he goes soon , poor babies have such small lil tummys , he must be uncomfy ...


I hope he does, too, Liza. But, I just read Suzan's post and it seems to be more the norm. Thank you, Liza for caring. You, too, Suzan.  :tender:



momtoboo said:


> Poor little guy. Hope he gets some relief soon & goes potty for you.


Thanks again, Sue, for caring. :tender:



KAG said:


> Sweet Marie, I'm just reading this now. Prayers are going non-stop. Do you think the antibiotics would make Snowball constipated?
> 
> I won't call you now for fear you might be resting with your baby. Please know my heart and prayers are with you. I love you all.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Thank you, dearest Kerry. :tender: I don't know if the antibiotics can do that. With me, they do the opposite.:w00t: I didn't think to ask Krisi if the antibiotics could cause constipation with Snowball. However, now that I think about it ... he seemed to be constipated while on meds before. 

Kerry, bless your precious heart for thinking about calling. :smootch: I will try and call you later.

We love you, too, Kerry. Felix says hello and thank you. And, Snowball sends kissies and cuddles to his Auntie Kerry. Lots of hugs and love from me. :heart::tender:



Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I've kept Snowball in my prayers ever since you told me he was sick. I so hope he has done a poopie for you. Tummy upsets and pains are awful for us Mommy's to deal with. They don't understand why they feel the way they do and look at us with those big black eyes and we feel so helpless. Sending you a really big hug and a kiss for Snowball's nose. :wub:


Thank you, Elaine. :tender:No poopie yet. I gave Snowball your kiss. :wub:
He is getting a bath on Sunday. So, I will take his picture then with the gifts you sent. Thank you, again, dear friend. Love and hugs for you and Dixie. :wub:
 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- thanks for the update. I was hoping that Snowball was getting better. No BM in 4 days would worry me sick. Please let us know what Dr. Krisi says. Hopefully it's the antibiotics.
> Thank you, Lynn. :tender: I spoke to Krisi a little while ago and she said not to worry yet ... that it can be some of the meds. She also said that if he starts to appear uncomfortable to reduce the meds to twice a day instead of three. So, I will give it until tonight I guess.
> 
> Sending more prayers for little Snowball and big hugs for you.


Lynn, I typed over your quote. LOL Oh, dear. Anyway, I am thinking of you, too, Lynn, and hope you are getting rest and feeling okay. Hugs and love for you. :tender:



3Maltmom said:


> Dearest Marie, I am praying like crazy. Bless your heart I know you've been worried sick.
> 
> Know we love you,
> 
> Deb, Jops, Franks, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Sugar, and Rex



Awww ... thank you so much, Deb. We love you, too. :tender::smootch:



Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie - Poor little Snowball. You're sure he didn't make a little deposit in some hiding place? :w00t: I guess you'd smell it but just a thought. So what's the equivalent to prunes for our little ones? Is it pumpkin or does that do the opposite? I think i've heard both. Still have little Snowball Pie in my prayers.:grouphug:


Thank you, Sue. :tender: I don't know about prunes. But, I think tonight I will add some sweet potato to his meal. Sweet potato is a bland food and has fiber. 



totallytotontuffy said:


> Marie, Toto has some bowel problems that require him to take Metronidazole when he has flare ups. I don't know about the side effects from the other medications but the Metronidazole stops him up too for a few days. 3x a day seems quite high but I don't know the dosage you are giving to him.
> 
> Hugs, Deb


Oh, thank you, Deb! :tender: Then the Metronidazole is probably it. He has been taking 0.8ml ... 3 times a day. Is that high? 
Also, he has the Amoxi-drops .. 0.5ml ... 3 times a day.
And, then the Metoclopramide twice a day.
Krisi said we could cut back to twice a day dosage if he seems uncomfortable.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> So glad Snowball is feeling better, Max also has gastritis since he was only 4 months old. So I have been dealing with it for 5 months now so you can PM me and help with any questions you may have. Don't worry he will be fine in no time plus the antibiotic they gave you really worked on Max. Hugs from Lynda and Maximillian


Awww ... thank you so much, Lynda.:tender: It helps so much getting feedback and advice from other Malt Mommies who have experienced the same issues with meds and gastritis. I will PM you later because I do have some questions.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I have family here so I can only check when there doing something else, I will continue my prayers for precious Snowball and you. Hugs, get some rest


Thank you, Sweet Paula. I wish you and your family a wonderful weekend. Please give B&B and Matilda hugs and kisses from Auntie Marie. And, I send you love and hugs, Paula.:tender:



kathym said:


> Snowball Baci just made his poopie its your turn .We went for a ittle faster than usual walk around 2 city blocks instead of 1 and finally ..
> Marie hopefully your little one will also go soon.Kathy


:chili::chili::chili:Yay! Baci!!! :chili::chili::chili:

Snowball said he is trying, Baci. 

I'll know when Snowball is ready ... he runs around in little circles real fast ... I swear I don't know how he doesn't get dizzy! :HistericalSmiley:

Gosh, I am so grateful that I have my SM family. :tender: Who else would understand that we can get so happy over poopies! :HistericalSmiley:

Kathy, I am sooo happy for both you and Baci!! Yay!! Yoo Hoo!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Snowball Baci just made his poopie its your turn .We went for a ittle faster than usual walk around 2 city blocks instead of 1 and finally ..
> Marie hopefully your little one will also go soon.Kathy


Kathy - were you doing the happy dance :chili::chili: on the streets of New York? And did anyone notice?:blink: LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:LOL -- Who but us crazy Maltese Moms on SM would be soooooooooooooo happy talking about poops and getting excited because our baby had one and it was normal?

We're a crazy bunch, aren't be?!!!!:wacko1::wacko1:

Still praying that Snowball is better soon.rayer: And very happy about Baci.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:LOL -- Who but us crazy Maltese Moms on SM would be soooooooooooooo happy talking about poops and getting excited because our baby had one and it was normal?
> 
> We're a crazy bunch, aren't be?!!!!:wacko1::wacko1:
> 
> Still praying that Snowball is better soon.rayer: And very happy about Baci.:thumbsup:


We're going on day 4 1/2 here. Trying to stay calm. I think I need to find some worry free pills. I'd never believe I'd be praying for poopies. :OMG!:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie just checking and praying that Snowball pooped .If not maybe call Vet and see if you can give him a little olive oil or cod liver oil to loosen things up a little...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope this has been resolved by now and you just haven't been on to post the good potty news yet. 
When Zoey had the same problem (medication related too) I gave her a little pumpkin. Its worked great so I keep some here now. She wouldn't eat it so I used a syringe and gave her just a little bit. It works for Snowballs problem and will also help when they have diarrhea. If he still hasn't gone to potty you might want to ask you vet about the pumpkin.
Hugs to you both!
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Marie just checking and praying that Snowball pooped .If not maybe call Vet and see if you can give him a little olive oil or cod liver oil to loosen things up a little...


Nothing yet, Kathy.  I will call Dr. Krisi if nothing happens soon. Thank you for checking in and for your tips. I thought of olive oil, too, but, read someplace not to use oil if their tummy is out of sorts. But, if the pumpkin doesn't work, I will ask Dr. Krisi. Hugs. :tender:



njdrake said:


> Marie, I hope this has been resolved by now and you just haven't been on to post the good potty news yet.
> When Zoey had the same problem (medication related too) I gave her a little pumpkin. Its worked great so I keep some here now. She wouldn't eat it so I used a syringe and gave her just a little bit. It works for Snowballs problem and will also help when they have diarrhea. If he still hasn't gone to potty you might want to ask you vet about the pumpkin.
> Hugs to you both!
> :grouphug:


Before I read your post I resorted to plain Cherrios with a very tiny tad of cheese in them ... and, he ate them all. That was about forty-five minutes ago. This usually helps him go. However, nothing yet.  

So, I am going to take your tip and hope that the big moment is here soon. I just gave him about a teaspoon of plain pumpkin ... he licked it all off of my hand! Do you think that is enough pumpkin? I am not sure how much a little is. 

Thank you so much, Jane. Hugs back to you and the girls. :tender:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Is she drinking much? You may need to take her in for an enema...that's a lotta days with no poopies. We had to get one for Gracie when she was a puppy (vet xrayed and couldn't determine why she wasn't pooping [after her sister had already had several of the first poos]...saw a mass and couldn't tell if it was clogged up poopies or worms...so she got an enema and then wormed. It wasn't a big deal and she pooped just fine after that...

Smoochies to Snowball and Big Hugs to you...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking to see if Snowball made any poopie yet ...


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Marie I hope Snowball has been able to do his business. Poor baby.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry Snowball is constipated. If he hasn't gone yet try to some veggies, or try getting prune juice into him. He may like the cheese, but cheese is binding!

Come on Snowall, do some poopies for Mom!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maltlovereileen said:


> Is she drinking much? You may need to take her in for an enema...that's a lotta days with no poopies. We had to get one for Gracie when she was a puppy (vet xrayed and couldn't determine why she wasn't pooping [after her sister had already had several of the first poos]...saw a mass and couldn't tell if it was clogged up poopies or worms...so she got an enema and then wormed. It wasn't a big deal and she pooped just fine after that...
> 
> Smoochies to Snowball and Big Hugs to you...


My little guy Snowball is a *he* Eileen. :tender: I was Snowball to my Pop-Pop (grandfather) though. :wub:
I called the vets office and they said to keep on giving him some pumpkin with his meals if he will eat more. I asked if it was dangerous to wait until Monday. She asked me a lot of questions ... if he is playing at all, if he is eating and drinking water, and if he is in pain. He's okay with everything so far. She said that if he looks as though he is in pain then we should take him into the ER this weekend. However, he should be fine until Monday morning. And, then if he hasn't pooped ... he will receive an enema and maybe another x-ray. (Dr. Krisi has gone away for the weekend, so I spoke with someone else.) 

If he shows any signs of discomfort, we will take him into the ER. Darn, I cannot believe this. I thought for sure he would have gone by now.

Thank you, again, Eileen, for feedback and caring. And, hugs back to you.:tender:



kathym said:


> Just checking to see if Snowball made any poopie yet ...


Nothing, Kathy. Nada.  Thank you for checking in though ... that is so sweet of you. :tender:



Terry36 said:


> Marie I hope Snowball has been able to do his business. Poor baby.


We have to keep on hoping, Serena. Thank you for caring. :tender:



Starsmom said:


> Sorry Snowball is constipated. If he hasn't gone yet try to some veggies, or try getting prune juice into him. He may like the cheese, but cheese is binding!
> 
> Come on Snowall, do some poopies for Mom!


Marsha, I didn't know about prune juice. How much would you give a six pound Malt? You are right about the cheese ... even though it was tiny bits, I should have known better. No more cheese right now. 

Thank you for the suggestions, Marsha.:tender:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Please call your vet and get the right amount. I wouldn't think more then 1 oz. would be recommended. He probably will not drink it, so an eye dropper/liquid medicine delivery system would be the way to go.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Starsmom said:


> Please call your vet and get the right amount. I wouldn't think more then 1 oz. would be recommended. He probably will not drink it, so an eye dropper/liquid medicine delivery system would be the way to go.


Thank you, Marsha. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Marie, been praying for your little snowball, to make little "presents". I bet before the weekend is out he will.

Lots of love and hugs to you and Snowball.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Is prune juice safe for dogs? I'd be checking with the vet about that one first...

Sorry MR. Snowball, if you go poopies for your momma, I promise not to call you a 'she' again   xoxoxox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie ..sorry to hear that Snowball didn't make a poop yet.I must admit i did give Baci less than a 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil it did work some not much but a little .In both days not the usual amount but at least some..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie...Hopfully there will good news today with Snowball.Baci is still not normal either tiny yesterday morning and that was it for the day..Im wondering if its the Famotidine Pepcid thats making them constipated .I will also be calling my Vet tomorrow about that and also the results of his urine test..Baci is still not himself .


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Mary I'm hopeful that Mr. Snowball has been successful overnight; if not, I hop is is this morning. Please check in. HUGS


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting: Looking for a poopie, Snowball sweetie. Don't disappoint me.

Marie - I hope there's some good news today. It's so ironic. When they have diarrhea you can't wait for them to stop. When they can't go you can't wait for them to start. I'm really praying that he starts things moving or else I'd go the enema route tomorrow. I know how distressing this is for you. Just try to relax. Can you go with him to the vet tomorrow or just DH?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope you have some good news for us today! 
When I give Zoey pumpkin its usually a couple of teaspoons. I have to be careful what I give her because of the IBD and the pumpkin doesn't seem to upset her tummy at all. She's so picky she won't eat it so I have to use a syringe. Its worked miracles here so I hope it helps Snowball. I'll be watching for a good poop update today! Tell Snowball we're all worried about him and we're sending him lots of positive thoughts and hugs. I hope you're doing alright, I know how stressful it is to have a sick pup. Hugs to you too.
:grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, just checking in on little Snowball.:wub:
really hoping his little system gets moving soon.
sending hugs!!:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowball -- hoping for that poopie. You've got all of your SM Awnties very worried. Poor little guy -- you must be very uncomfortable.

Marie -- still praying that Snowball will have a BM very soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread needs one of those little news tickers underneath it ... Poop Status : Still waiting.... 

Hope you pooped up a storm, Snowball...
Hope Baci is feeling better today today...

Love and hugs, Poo Cheerleader #...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> This thread needs one of those little news tickers underneath it ... Poop Status : Still waiting....
> 
> Hope you pooped up a storm, Snowball...
> Hope Baci is feeling better today today...
> ...


LOL!!!! That's funny but so true!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope your little Snowball has had a poop by now. I've used the pumpkin with good success over the years, but have often added a tiny bit of plain non-fat yogurt with it, as it seems to be more 'appealing' to them. I also think the good-bacteria in it helps get the digestive system back in balance, but of course you should ask the vet if it's OK.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

POOP IT OUT!















POOP IT OUT!















WAY OUT!









lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh Marie, been praying for your little snowball, to make little "presents". I bet before the weekend is out he will.
> 
> Lots of love and hugs to you and Snowball.


Awww ... thank you, Christine.:tender: I love your prayer for Snowball to make "little presents." :wub: Unfortunately though ... he has not made any little presents at all yet.  

Thank you so much, Christine, for checking in on Snowball. Hugs and love back to you, Mia, and Leo. 



maltlovereileen said:


> Is prune juice safe for dogs? I'd be checking with the vet about that one first...
> 
> Sorry MR. Snowball, if you go poopies for your momma, I promise not to call you a 'she' again   xoxoxox


I didn't give him the prune juice. You are right, Eileen, to check with the vet first. 

Uh, oh ... *he* didn't make a poopie yet. Snowball says ... "Auntie Eileen, I know you love me enough not to call me a *she* ... even if I can't do my poopies yet. I Wubs U, Auntie Eileen." :wub:



kathym said:


> Marie...Hopfully there will good news today with Snowball.Baci is still not normal either tiny yesterday morning and that was it for the day..Im wondering if its the Famotidine Pepcid thats making them constipated .I will also be calling my Vet tomorrow about that and also the results of his urine test..Baci is still not himself .


No good news yet, Kathy. And, it is noon time here now. However, he just ate a good meal. We gave him a tablespoon of plain pumpkin, boiled chicken, and broccoli. (first day back with the broccoli) He really wanted to eat. He also is over at the living room window barking at someone walking by. And, he has wanted to play a little bit. 

You could be right about the Pepcid ... although he has never had a problem with it before. Kathy, I don't know what to think. I'm sorry Baci is still not back to being regular yet either. Please keep posted on what the vet says tomorrow. We will be seeing Krisi tomorrow, too, if nothing happens today.
Unless Jackie or Jaimie is reading this and gives feedback that he should be seen today ... we will wait until tomorrow morning. Of course, if Snowball shows signs of pain or becomes lethargic, etc. ... then we would take him to the ER today. I, of course, feel more comfortable with Snowball seeing his regular vet's office because I trust the whole staff and Snowball knows the staff. 

Hugs to you and Baci, Kathy. :tender:



Terry36 said:


> Yes Mary I'm hopeful that Mr. Snowball has been successful overnight; if not, I hop is is this morning. Please check in. HUGS


 Oh, my goodness!!!:chili::chili:
Just as I was responding to Kathy's post ... Ta Da!!! :chili::chili: ... Snowball had a big, big poopie!!! :chili::chili:



Snowbody said:


> :Waiting: Looking for a poopie, Snowball sweetie. Don't disappoint me.
> 
> Marie - I hope there's some good news today. It's so ironic. When they have diarrhea you can't wait for them to stop. When they can't go you can't wait for them to start. I'm really praying that he starts things moving or else I'd go the enema route tomorrow. I know how distressing this is for you. Just try to relax. Can you go with him to the vet tomorrow or just DH?


 You don't have to be disappointed, Auntie Sue!!! :chili:Snowball says "I wubs U, Auntie Sue!" :wub:

I think we will still take him in to get another check-up tomorrow. And, yes, I will be able to go with Felix. 

Thank you for all your love and caring, Sue.:tender:




njdrake said:


> Marie, I hope you have some good news for us today!
> When I give Zoey pumpkin its usually a couple of teaspoons. I have to be careful what I give her because of the IBD and the pumpkin doesn't seem to upset her tummy at all. She's so picky she won't eat it so I have to use a syringe. Its worked miracles here so I hope it helps Snowball. I'll be watching for a good poop update today! Tell Snowball we're all worried about him and we're sending him lots of positive thoughts and hugs. I hope you're doing alright, I know how stressful it is to have a sick pup. Hugs to you too.
> :grouphug:


Awww ... thank you so much, Jane. :tender: Your suggestion about the pumpkin worked! It took several meals ... but, it worked! We also decided to add a little brocolli to his meal just before the big moments!! Snowball went as I finished my post up above to Kathy! 



mfa said:


> Marie, just checking in on little Snowball.:wub:
> really hoping his little system gets moving soon.
> sending hugs!!:heart:


Thank you, Florence! :tender: You and everyone else here have been so wonderful in really caring ... it means the world to me.:wub:

Snowball just started air licking again. But, we will have him checked out further tomorrow with Krisi. Hopefully, it is just all of the meds and nothing else. Hugs back to you and Pearlan. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, Snowball just made my day :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

I just knew he would leave Mommy a present, he was just waiting for the perfect time. Oh sweetheart Snowball, thanks goodness :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Oh Maire, I know how happy and relieved you must be :wub:

Oh we all can breath a little better now.

Thank you Dear Snowball, you little sweetheart :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news!
I haven't written but have had you in my heart & prayers Snowball & Marie---yippee, yay.
hugs from Kitzi


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay!  :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank goodness!!! Hugs to you Mary and little Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I hope your little Snowball has had a poop by now. I've used the pumpkin with good success over the years, but have often added a tiny bit of plain non-fat yogurt with it, as it seems to be more 'appealing' to them. I also think the good-bacteria in it helps get the digestive system back in balance, but of course you should ask the vet if it's OK.


You are right about the pumpkin, Terry. We also gave him a little non-fat Stoney Field Organic yogurt. However, Snowball did surprise me when he ate the plain pumpkin. I put some on my fingers at first ... and, then he ate the rest out of his bowl. He loves it! I hope he continues to love it. 

I am going to check about his diet though. Something is still causing him to lick sometimes after meals. And, this is the last day he can have Cerenia. After he has the Cerenia and Pepcid ... his tummy calms down.

We did give him a bath after his BM's. The first three BM's were big ... but, on the softer side. The next three were big BM's, but, firmer/normal. So, I just wanted to give him a bathie to freshen him up.

Then he played for a while after his bath. So, maybe it was too much excitement for today. Although he does love his bath. 

Thank you, again,Terry, for caring and for the great feedaback and advice. :tender:



maltlovereileen said:


> POOP IT OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cute, Eileen!:HistericalSmiley: Well, it worked!!! Thank you, Eileen!! :tender: 

:cheer:

He pooped it out!
He Pooped it ... way, way out!
Time to celebrate ...
And happily shout ... shout ... shout! ...

Yay! Yay!
Hip Hip Hooray!
Snowball's poopies made his Mommi's day! :cheer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

phew !!! finally he poooped !!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> OMG, Snowball just made my day :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> I just knew he would leave Mommy a present, he was just waiting for the perfect time. Oh sweetheart Snowball, thanks goodness :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> ...


Snowball thanks his Auntie Christine. :wub::tender:



edelweiss said:


> Good news!
> I haven't written but have had you in my heart & prayers Snowball & Marie---yippee, yay.
> hugs from Kitzi


You wrote before. ( I am sorry, I don't know your name) And, I know you have a loving and caring heart. You express yourself beautifully in all the posts you have written to all of us. So, I thank you again. Hugs and love for you and Kitzi.:tender:



mss said:


> Yay!  :grouphug:


Hugs back to you! :tender:



mpappie said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


Thank you, Mary Beth. :tender:



Terry36 said:


> Thank goodness!!! Hugs to you Mary and little Snowball.


Hugs back to you, Terry! :tender:

Okay, I am going to try and make this my last post for today on my thread. However, I would like to share a few other thoughts ...

First of all, I am overwhelmed with the response I was given to this thread. Almost 60 (sixty) different friends supported and gave wonderful feedback, love, and advice to me about Snowball. Please know that I have never counted how many people have responded to threads I have posted! However, this time, I started to make a list of individual posters ... because I had every intention of thanking each and every one of your personally. Over one day ... the list, however, became very long! And, at the same time I realized how many individual SM friends were there for Snowball and his family. That, I will never forget ... and, I will always be forever grateful.

For those of you who are newer members, and for whom I might have not appropriately welcomed ... I thank you so much. And, now you can see, for sure, how much warmth and caring there is in the SM community.

For all the older members, I don't know what I would have done without your wise feedback. You gave me tips that worked out in the end. Thank you so much. You helped me keep my sanity the past several days! 

I was under so much stress worrying about the outcome of this with Snowball. I still do not feel 100% at ease. His tummy is still not completely settled .. or, something else causes him the air licking. I did notice when I was rubbing his tummy a few minutes ago ... that his two front paws were trembling just enough to take note of it. I called Felix upstairs ... and, he noticed it, too. So, just something else that makes me think we are not quite out of the woods yet.

Also, during all of the built up stress yesterday ... I, out of the goodness of my heart, (or, so I thought so) called a favorite aunt of mine. She, apparently is going through something, and, instead of dealing with it in another way, chooses to take it out on me. She told me that she had just sent me a "scathing letter" about how she feels about some things. She has already expressed on the phone that she thinks Snowball is spoiled and gets too much attention. I didn't need to hear that, especially with Snowball being sick. And, I don't need to look forward to receiving a downbeat letter. I am taking into consideration that she is 78 years old.

So, with that, it meant the world to me that you all were/and are all here for Snowball and me. Felix thanks you, too.

Kathy, I will be in touch with you about Baci, Sweetie. And, I want to know what your vet says tomorrow.

Okay, I want to make a commitment to post to your threads tonight and tomorrow. I love each and every one of you. :wub::tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's official. We're all sick puppies holding Poopie Watch. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:But hey it worked.:chili: So glad everything came out well in the end (literally). I'm sure you'll feel better tomorrow seeing the vet over other things you intuitively are worrying about with Snowball -- write down anything your've see or worry you. It's easier that way and you won't forget things...I do it for Tyler, myself and my family with dr visits. And Marie - you need to take it easy, take care of yourself, we know you appreciate us and love you for it, but focus on Snowball right now and see what the vet says. You might be worrying for nothing or there may be simple explanations. Let us know after your visit tomorrow. Get some sleep and BTW, burn that letter that your aunt sent before you even open it. JMO.:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy that Snowball finally had poopies. I'm sure that he's not 100 percent yet, but hopefully he's well on his way.

And, yes, all of your SM friends truly do understand about how upset and worried us Maltese Moms get when something is wrong with our furbabies. Everyone else seems to things we're a little crazy. I'm just thankful I have a place to go with friends that do truly understand my obsession about Lacie and Tilly.

Snowball -- Awntie Lynn is still sending lots and lots of special prayers for you that your tummy is all well very soon.

Marie -- Hugs to you. You must be exhausted from the stress. Get some rest my dear friend.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie i just wanted to check in Thank God Snowball made some poop today ..
I also wanted to personally thank you for
all your support to me when your little guy was also sick.
kathy and Baci xo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was very happy to read the good news about your little sweetheart. I hope he remains a happy and healthy malt.:wub::wub::wub:
Oh and by the way I totally can relate to you about one of your relatives saying your malt is spoiled. .. Many of my close relatives think I'm strange that I care for my malt so much. Her plushy bedding, clothes, natural foods and organic snacks......they laugh and I just pay no attention to the ridiculous comments.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear he has "been"........ let's hope he is finally on his way to a full recovery


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope snowball will be okay. Twinkle went through something similar once (she ate some foil). The vet gave her a laxative and she was fine after that. I hope Snowball gets better. =(


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy to read Snowball is doing better. It is so scary how our little loves can be totally fine one day and then very ill the next. Hopefully he'll be at 100% in no time!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:

Please try not to worry too much about the paw trembling (poor lil one is probably worn out after his week as well...) ... although I know you will still worry... hopefully in a day or two of getting back to his normal pottying, he will be back to good as new

Your aunt...hhhmmm...maybe don't read the letter right away. Yes, she is 78 so I would take that into consideration. My Mom is 80 and just told me she wrote a letter of that sort to my older brother... out of character for her big time, so maybe something going on physiologically. If it were me, I would eventually read it and simply not address the issues you don't agree with - what's the point fighting with someone over something they will probably never understand (such as your relationship with Snowball). People who don't "get" why we treat our babies the way we do, never will...and frankly, not to sound rude, but it is your business not hers how you treat your family members 

So just wanted to let you know I was so happy our group cheer worked and wish you all a RELAXING day!!!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I have had a very busy weekend with my daughter, but things are back to the norm, I have been praying for Snowball, I'm glad he's doing better. I know how worried you have been, make sure your getting your rest so important.
your aunt sounds alot like some of my family members, they think I've lost it abit over my girls, you know Marie, I have come to the conclusion I really don't care what others think of how I treat my girls, it's just none of their business. I would NEVER even think of pushing my opinions on them. People:smpullhair: sometimes I wish I lived on a island all by myself:HistericalSmiley: well with my girls also:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> It's official. We're all sick puppies holding Poopie Watch. ::HistericalSmiley:But hey it worked. So glad everything came out well in the end (literally). I'm sure you'll feel better tomorrow seeing the vet over other things you intuitively are worrying about with Snowball -- write down anything your've see or worry you. It's easier that way and you won't forget things...I do it for Tyler, myself and my family with dr visits. And Marie - you need to take it easy, take care of yourself, we know you appreciate us and love you for it, but focus on Snowball right now and see what the vet says. You might be worrying for nothing or there may be simple explanations. Let us know after your visit tomorrow. Get some sleep and BTW, burn that letter that your aunt sent before you even open it. JMO.:smootch:


Sue, you crack me up! Yes, things came out well. :HistericalSmiley:

I always take notes into the doctor. I have to ... my mind can be like a sieve lately! :yes: We didn't have to take Snowball in today ... just talked to Krisi on the phone. He is doing so much better today. More healthy ... you know what! :HistericalSmiley: And, he's eating more regular meals now. And, wants to play. 

As for that letter ... I might just do what you recommend. I have enough to contend with right now.

I love you, Sue! :tender:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy that Snowball finally had poopies. I'm sure that he's not 100 percent yet, but hopefully he's well on his way.
> 
> And, yes, all of your SM friends truly do understand about how upset and worried us Maltese Moms get when something is wrong with our furbabies. Everyone else seems to things we're a little crazy. I'm just thankful I have a place to go with friends that do truly understand my obsession about Lacie and Tilly.
> 
> ...


Awww ... thank you, Lynne. Snowball wants to thank Awntie Lynn for the prayers and said to tell you he is feeling better. He said to give you kipses, too.:wub: And, hugs back to you from me, Lynne.:tender:



kathym said:


> Marie i just wanted to check in Thank God Snowball made some poop today ..
> I also wanted to personally thank you for
> all your support to me when your little guy was also sick.
> kathy and Baci xo


My pleasure, Kathy. But, thank you, too, for your caring while Baci has been sick. Hugs and love to you and Baci. :tender:



poochie2 said:


> I was very happy to read the good news about your little sweetheart. I hope he remains a happy and healthy malt.:wub::
> Oh and by the way I totally can relate to you about one of your relatives saying your malt is spoiled. .. Many of my close relatives think I'm strange that I care for my malt so much. Her plushy bedding, clothes, natural foods and organic snacks......they laugh and I just pay no attention to the ridiculous comments.


Thank you so much, Jenna. :tender: 

As for some relatives ... unfortunately, you are right. It's better, if we can, to pay no attention to their comments. 



silverhaven said:


> Glad to hear he has "been"........ let's hope he is finally on his way to a full recovery


Awww ... thank you, Maureen. :tender:



Twinkle said:


> I hope snowball will be okay. Twinkle went through something similar once (she ate some foil). The vet gave her a laxative and she was fine after that. I hope Snowball gets better. =(


Thank you so much, Rachel. :tender:



preciouspups said:


> I'm happy to read Snowball is doing better. It is so scary how our little loves can be totally fine one day and then very ill the next. Hopefully he'll be at 100% in no time!


Thank you, Annie. :tender:



maltlovereileen said:


> :wub:
> 
> Please try not to worry too much about the paw trembling (poor lil one is probably worn out after his week as well...) ... although I know you will still worry... hopefully in a day or two of getting back to his normal pottying, he will be back to good as new
> 
> ...


Thank you. You are so sweet, Eileen. You have given me a lot of good advice. :tender:

And, you are right that it is not my aunt's business. I am not the type to be mean ... just because someone is to me. So, I have no intentions of arguing with her. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie I have had a very busy weekend with my daughter, but things are back to the norm, I have been praying for Snowball, I'm glad he's doing better. I know how worried you have been, make sure your getting your rest so important.
> your aunt sounds alot like some of my family members, they think I've lost it abit over my girls, you know Marie, I have come to the conclusion I really don't care what others think of how I treat my girls, it's just none of their business. I would NEVER even think of pushing my opinions on them. People:smpullhair: sometimes I wish I lived on a island all by myself:HistericalSmiley: well with my girls also:wub:


Thank you, Paula. :tender: Your prayers really help. Snowball is even better today. 

I am trying to rest ... but, this thing now with my aunt is really bothering me. I was always her favorite niece. So, I don't know why she chooses to pick on me all of a sudden. I think it's because I was always the one who tried to please. She does have a very controlling personality and I've really seen her change over the past several years. She is extremely critical of so many people lately. She judges people on how they look and what they do or don't do. 

Anyway, I think I wrote in another thread about the inheritance I received in 2000. She felt as though I should have done something big for her ... she actually said that. Believe me, she has had a great life ... traveled all over the world, cruises, has two homes with my uncle, and does not hurt for anything. She never supported me when I said we paid for our granddaughter's college education in advance, and that I enjoy doing things for others less fortunate. So, I am hurt and angry that she apparently wants to pick me apart for petty things. Oh, well ... thanks for letting me rant. 

Hey, Paula ... Snowball and I would be happy to join you on the island. :yes:

Thanks for caring. Snowball had more poopies and seems to really be on the mend. Two more weeks of meds though ... just hope there are no side effects from them.

I love you, darling Paula. :smootch:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad all is well with Snowball and he is back to normal.Marie we both went through a lot this week Thank God both our little ones are doing well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad snowball seems to be on the mend , with you as a caring mommy he will be alright soon , im sure of that , god is good ... 
about your aunt.... i know how easy it is to get hurt by family , especially when they dont understand certain things and especially when it is petty .. my advice to you , even though its easier said then done , is to let it slide ...at that age she prob percieves things her own way and no amount of persuading or trying to communicate will really help.. about how she says snowball is spoiled , some ppl just dont get it , im sure most of us agree that our dogs are our babies , not everyone is like that though , some ppl get dogs just to get a dog and it saddens me soo much ,.. so many ppl judge me because i paid what i paid for him , because i dont feed him table scraps , because he sleeps in bed with us .. i treat my dolce same as if i would have birthed him , my kids treat him as their brother and i wouldnt have it any other way ,not everyone gets that .. sad but true .. u keep being that wonderful person u are and like my daughter would say " ma dont stress it " , u dont need added stress right now ... i hope that snowball continues recovering , and just know that we are all here for u !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi again Marie,
I agree w/so many of the others about letting it go---try to treat her like you would want to be treated when you are old and losing it. She is obviously needy and resents the fact that your little one gets (in her opinion) more love and care than she does---at least that must be how it FEELS to her. So much of life is perception! 
Maybe you could call her and tell her that "you have put the letter aside for now and will read it sometime when you are feeling stronger---that you appreciate the time she took to write it and that you are certain she did it because she loves you. Tell her that you love her too and that she has been a good auntie to you over the years so you know that she meant well in her heart."
Who knows how long she will live at this age and you don't want her to go to her grave angry at you---those are heavy burdens to live with. She is probably NEVER going to understand your relationship w/you baby and neither of you can change that. Some things are best over-looked!
I will pray for a miracle.
hugs,
sandi


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I right with this? I thought that pumpkin was for a dog who had really loose stools, not the other way around.. That's what I give it for and it works.. How many days has it been now since he had a bowel movement? My honest opinion is that you should see your vet sooner than later...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Jayne said:


> Am I right with this? I thought that pumpkin was for a dog who had really loose stools, not the other way around.. That's what I give it for and it works.. How many days has it been now since he had a bowel movement? My honest opinion is that you should see your vet sooner than later...


 OOPS!!!I just read that he's doing well Yea!!:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie, I'm so happy that sweet little Snowball is doing better!!! You must be so relieved! The pumpkin really does do wonders doesn't it? I heard about it on this forum and have used it for Bailey with great results. 

Regarding your aunt, I just LOVE everything that Sandi said above. She said everything that I was thinking as I read your post about your aunt's letter - but she expressed it much better than I could have.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jayne said:


> Am I right with this? I thought that pumpkin was for a dog who had really loose stools, not the other way around.. That's what I give it for and it works.. How many days has it been now since he had a bowel movement? My honest opinion is that you should see your vet sooner than later...


Pumpkin can be used for loose stools and constipation. Works great for both.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How are you and Snowball feeling today...hopefully both of you got some good rest


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so happy that Snowball seems to be better and that he's making his poopies.

Just a word about your Aunt. Many people, when they get older, become irrational in ways we never expected. They become judgemental, cranky, demanding and unreasonable. I know so many friends that have been hurt by older (old) relatives who they were close too. It sometimes seems that older people sometimes get mean spirtied. I doubt that they even realize it -- it just happens for some unknown reason.

My mother was a saint throughout her life. She was always upbeat even thought she had a very hard life. But as she aged, she became extremely impatient. I saw my own mother act in ways I know she never meant to. She would have been so embarrassed if she had realized how she sounded.

Please don't be too hurt by your Aunt. And try to remember how she was when she was younger.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Jayne said:


> Am I right with this? I thought that pumpkin was for a dog who had really loose stools, not the other way around.. That's what I give it for and it works.. How many days has it been now since he had a bowel movement? My honest opinion is that you should see your vet sooner than later...


Jayne pumpkin works both ways !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie just checkin in to see how Snowball is doing, I pray he is back to his old self soon. I do hope your getting rest. Love you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so happy that Snowball seems to be better and that he's making his poopies.
> 
> *Just a word about your Aunt. Many people, when they get older, become irrational in ways we never expected. They become judgemental, cranky, demanding and unreasonable. I know so many friends that have been hurt by older (old) relatives who they were close too. It sometimes seems that older people sometimes get mean spirtied. I doubt that they even realize it -- it just happens for some unknown reason.*
> 
> ...


It's called _senile_, _dementia or Alzheimer. _They don't realize they are that way. And if you have never been around people like this, you don't realize they are sick. You just think they are getting mean.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Glad all is well with Snowball and he is back to normal.Marie we both went through a lot this week Thank God both our little ones are doing well.


Yes, thank God. And, yes, we did go through a lot together. Now it seems as though other friends have fluff's with tummy problems, too. 

How is Baci today, Kathy?

Last week at this time I was a wreck worried about Snowball. Today he went with me for my physical therapy. And, then later he went with me and my physical therapist to Curves! He's used to going to my regular physical therapy sessions ... but, today Curves was a totally different environment for him. Sometimes he gets stressed in new places ... so, I was afraid his tummy might act up. But, he was fine and ate well tonight.

The only time his tummy seems to act up is shortly before he eats. We think it's the acid in his tummy. So, we're trying to plan smaller and more frequent meals to help with that. 

So, I do thank God and my Angels ... because it was a great day all the way around!

Hugs for Baci and you, Kathy.:tender:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie, i'm glad to hear that Snowball is doing so much better.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

just saw this.. so happy snowball is doing better


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

so happy to hear that snowball is doing so much better!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im so glad snowball seems to be on the mend , with you as a caring mommy he will be alright soon , im sure of that , god is good ...
> about your aunt.... i know how easy it is to get hurt by family , especially when they dont understand certain things and especially when it is petty .. my advice to you , even though its easier said then done , is to let it slide ...at that age she prob percieves things her own way and no amount of persuading or trying to communicate will really help.. about how she says snowball is spoiled , some ppl just dont get it , im sure most of us agree that our dogs are our babies , not everyone is like that though , some ppl get dogs just to get a dog and it saddens me soo much ,.. so many ppl judge me because i paid what i paid for him , because i dont feed him table scraps , because he sleeps in bed with us .. i treat my dolce same as if i would have birthed him , my kids treat him as their brother and i wouldnt have it any other way ,not everyone gets that .. sad but true .. u keep being that wonderful person u are and like my daughter would say " ma dont stress it " , u dont need added stress right now ... i hope that snowball continues recovering , and just know that we are all here for u !


Awww ... thank you, Liza, for your kind words about Snowball and me. :tender: And, also, for your thoughts and feedback in regard to my aunt. Your daughter is right ... sometimes we don't need extra stress, it doesn't help. Thank you, again. It's sweet of you to take time to share your thoughts on all of this. And, most importantly, you caring about Snowball getting better ... which he is doing. Hugs. :tender: 



edelweiss said:


> Hi again Marie,
> I agree w/so many of the others about letting it go---try to treat her like you would want to be treated when you are old and losing it. She is obviously needy and resents the fact that your little one gets (in her opinion) more love and care than she does---at least that must be how it FEELS to her. So much of life is perception!
> Maybe you could call her and tell her that "you have put the letter aside for now and will read it sometime when you are feeling stronger---that you appreciate the time she took to write it and that you are certain she did it because she loves you. Tell her that you love her too and that she has been a good auntie to you over the years so you know that she meant well in her heart."
> Who knows how long she will live at this age and you don't want her to go to her grave angry at you---those are heavy burdens to live with. She is probably NEVER going to understand your relationship w/you baby and neither of you can change that. Some things are best over-looked!
> ...


Thank you so much, Sandi, for your feedback and support. :tender: You are a very wise woman. And, I agree with so much of what you have shared. I have always been one who loves peace and harmony ... and, I have been known, more than once, to be the peacemaker with family members. So, this one has me floored. I haven't gotten her letter yet, but, I expect it to arrive today or Thursday. I have an appointment with a professional on Thursday afternoon ... a psychologist ... and, I will have her read the letter and get her opinion, too. But, please know that I would never intentionally hurt anyone, including my aunt. 

I have been stressed a little bit more than usual, due to a lot going on. However, today was a very upbeat day, because Snowball is so much better. And, with that, alone, I can handle everything else a lot better.

Thank you, again, Sandi. I'd love to meet you someday in person. Your posts to all the other SM members always touch me. :tender: 



BaileyandMe said:


> Marie, I'm so happy that sweet little Snowball is doing better!!! You must be so relieved! The pumpkin really does do wonders doesn't it? I heard about it on this forum and have used it for Bailey with great results.
> 
> Regarding your aunt, I just LOVE everything that Sandi said above. She said everything that I was thinking as I read your post about your aunt's letter - but she expressed it much better than I could have.


Yes, the pumpkin is great! So, thank you, again, to everyone here who recommended it! Dr. Krisi recommended it before ... but, Snowball wouldn't eat it. This time around, he loves it! 

And, thank you for the feedback on my aunt. :tender:




Jayne said:


> OOPS!!!I just read that he's doing well Yea!!:chili:


Thanks, Jane! LOL :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH!!!! So glad that Snowball is feeling better and that he had a gret trip to Curves!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> Pumpkin can be used for loose stools and constipation. Works great for both.


Jane, do you use pumpkin just when there is a problem with the stools?



maltlovereileen said:


> How are you and Snowball feeling today...hopefully both of you got some good rest


Thank you, Eileen. :tender: Both Snowball and I had a great day. Snowball is eating well, playing, and is so much better. He will be on meds for another two weeks. I am keeping an eye on the licking that seems to happen close to when it is time for his meals. I think it's the acid building up in his tummy ... so, we are giving him smaller meals three times a day for now. We might have to add in another smaller meal. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so happy that Snowball seems to be better and that he's making his poopies.
> 
> Just a word about your Aunt. Many people, when they get older, become irrational in ways we never expected. They become judgemental, cranky, demanding and unreasonable. I know so many friends that have been hurt by older (old) relatives who they were close too. It sometimes seems that older people sometimes get mean spirtied. I doubt that they even realize it -- it just happens for some unknown reason.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Lynn, for taking time to share your thoughts about my aunt. I am so grateful that some of you are sharing your thoughts and experiences about this. I really take it to heart, and especially with Snowball having been sick. It's hard to explain, but, I do worry about losing Snowball. And, I am very protective of him ... and, feel the need to defend him. He is such a wonderful and loving dog. And, because I was so close to my aunt, I felt, or feel, as though I am losing her. But, your words have helped me put things more into perspective. Thank you, again, Lynn. :tender: 


MalteseJane said:


> Jayne pumpkin works both ways !


So, Janine, do you recommend a little pumpkin daily, or just when our babies are having stool problems?



Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie just checkin in to see how Snowball is doing, I pray he is back to his old self soon. I do hope your getting rest. Love you


Thank you, sweet Paula. :tender:Yes, Snowball is a lot better. Still on meds for two more weeks, but, so far, he seems to be handling them a lot better than I expected. And, yes, I am getting some rest.
Thank you for checking in on us. I love you, too, Paula. :wub::smootch:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So glad to read that Snowball has poopied & is doing better.:chili: What a time you 2 have had.Hopefully your little sweet boy will be completely back to normal real soon. As for the letter from your aunt,you can always just throw it away without reading it. She may already be sorry she wrote it. Just keep on spoiling little Snowball,it's perfectly normal.:hugging:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im sooo glad snowball is doing better !!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie so happy to read Snowball is doing much better..Thanks be to God that our baby's are better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Marie so happy to read Snowball is doing much better..Thanks be to God that our baby's are better.


Thank you, Kathy. My only concern this morning is that yesterday he did NOT have a BM. I am surprised because he ate well and was very playful. So, if he doesn't go soon ..then it's back to a worried Mommy here. : (

(I'm on my iPad ... so, I'll answer the other posts a little later)


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marie you are not alone Baci's made very little yesterday and another olive size today .I'm just hoping that it will get more normal as the days pass. I'm just glad that I'm still on Vacation this week so i can keep a close eye.Next week when I'm at work my mother will be with him at home.
Out of the 3 weeks i have been off if i didn't have a little break in Miami this happened the very next morning i came back. i was supposed to visit my cousin for a few days that out..I would never leave my baby not even with my mother for a few days.. 
I love Baci so much as you do your baby so i can not understand how your Aunt can say the things she did to you .thats another whole subject that I'm sure you will handle she was so wrong to do that to you especially while Snowball was sick..Kathy xo


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

*Marie*

I just now read your post - I am so happy that ~Snowball~ is feeling better.

Marie, I make my own treats - and I do add pumpkin to them (which means my fluffs get pumpkin everyday.)

You're in my thoughts - 

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Prayers for Snowball.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh great! Snowball delivered and is feeling better! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

adore maltese said:


> Marie, I'm so happy that sweet little Snowball is doing better!!! You must be so relieved! The pumpkin really does do wonders doesn't it? I heard about it on this forum and have used it for Bailey with great results.
> 
> Regarding your aunt, I just LOVE everything that Sandi said above. She said everything that I was thinking as I read your post about your aunt's letter - but she expressed it much better than I could have.


Thank you, Nida. :tender:
Yes, the pumpkin is great! It's interesting that, thank God, Snowball has suddenly taken a liking to pumpkin. His tastes have changed from about six months ago when I tried it. He'd put his nose up to it than. Now, he acts like it is a treat!




maltlovereileen said:


> How are you and Snowball feeling today...hopefully both of you got some good rest


We're much better, Eileen. He's eating and sleeping well. And, wants to play.
And, although he went one more day without you know what ... he went the next day. Whew! 

Thank you, Eileen, for asking about us. :tender:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I'm so happy that Snowball seems to be better and that he's making his poopies.
> 
> Just a word about your Aunt. Many people, when they get older, become irrational in ways we never expected. They become judgemental, cranky, demanding and unreasonable. I know so many friends that have been hurt by older (old) relatives who they were close too. It sometimes seems that older people sometimes get mean spirtied. I doubt that they even realize it -- it just happens for some unknown reason.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lynn. :tender:

As for my aunt ... the letter came today. I will start another thread about it. Several of you have been so kind to give me feedback on her ... so, I will share more of the story on another thread. Give me the next day or two though ... I am so tired and plan to go to bed a little earlier. 

Please know though, that I appreciate you sharing your own personal experiences because it really helps right now. 



MalteseJane said:


> It's called _senile_, _dementia or Alzheimer. _They don't realize they are that way. And if you have never been around people like this, you don't realize they are sick. You just think they are getting mean.


I really want to start the other thread about the experience with my aunt. I find this whole thing interesting and I want to learn more about it.



mysugarbears said:


> Marie, i'm glad to hear that Snowball is doing so much better.


Thank you so much, Debbie. :tender:We had a really great day ... even when we got caught outside in the thundershowers!



dex'smom said:


> just saw this.. so happy snowball is doing better


Thank you! :tender:



tamizami said:


> so happy to hear that snowball is doing so much better!!


Thank you, Tami! :tender:



Hunter's Mom said:


> YEAH!!!! So glad that Snowball is feeling better and that he had a gret trip to Curves!!


Thank you, Erin! :tender: We were over at Curve's again today and he was just fine. The owner of Curve's is totally in love with Snowball. :wub:



momtoboo said:


> So glad to read that Snowball has poopied & is doing better.:chili: What a time you 2 have had.Hopefully your little sweet boy will be completely back to normal real soon. As for the letter from your aunt,you can always just throw it away without reading it. She may already be sorry she wrote it. Just keep on spoiling little Snowball,it's perfectly normal.:hugging:


Thank you so much, Sue. :tender:
As for my aunt ... look for a new thread on that. I decided to start the new thread because several of you have given me wonderful feedback, and I have really appreciated that so much. I will share a little more of the story on the new thread (in the next day or two). 



uniquelovdolce said:


> im sooo glad snowball is doing better !!!


Thank you, Liza. :tender:


Sandcastles said:


> *Marie*
> 
> I just now read your post - I am so happy that ~Snowball~ is feeling better.
> 
> ...


Awww ... thank you, Allie. :tender: If you don't mind, can you PM me with the treat recipe?



jodublin said:


> Prayers for Snowball.


Thank you, Jo. :tender: I have missed seeing you on SM. I hope I haven't missed any of your threads.



Starsmom said:


> Oh great! Snowball delivered and is feeling better! :chili:


Yes, he delivered! :HistericalSmiley: 
Thank you, Marsha! :tender:



kathym said:


> Marie you are not alone Baci's made very little yesterday and another olive size today .I'm just hoping that it will get more normal as the days pass. I'm just glad that I'm still on Vacation this week so i can keep a close eye.Next week when I'm at work my mother will be with him at home.
> Out of the 3 weeks i have been off if i didn't have a little break in Miami this happened the very next morning i came back. i was supposed to visit my cousin for a few days that out..I would never leave my baby not even with my mother for a few days..
> I love Baci so much as you do your baby so i can not understand how your Aunt can say the things she did to you .thats another whole subject that I'm sure you will handle she was so wrong to do that to you especially while Snowball was sick..Kathy xo


Well, thank goodness, Snowball is okay now. I called the vet assistant because Krisi had been out of town that day. She said they wanted to check in every day to make sure he didn't have the problem brewing again. That evening we added the brocolli back into his chicken. And, he ate the pumpkin. And, then ... voila! ... he went! :chili:

I plan to post another thread in regard to my aunt. Thank you for your feedback and support on that, Kathy. 

How is Baci doing? Please give him some cuddles and kisses from his Auntie Marie. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball:chili::chili::wub: Marie I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Marie I'm glad all is well now.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet Marie,

I sent you a PM - I'll send you some of the treats - I think that you'll love them - they are very healthly - they have - homemade fat free, salt free, chicken stock, white chicken, sweet potatoes, green beans, apples, cranberries and pumpkin.

All of the fluffs that live around us - love the treats.

Just let me know, and I'll send some of them right out to you.

Hugs,

Allie

I sent you all of my personal information via PM.


----------

